# Hiking stick Medalions



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone use Hiking Stick Medallions on your sticks to designate places you've hiked?
It's an old tradition -- but many locations sell them to hikers.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have seen them in National Park gift shops, but that was before I became a rabologist!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> I have seen them in National Park gift shops, but that was before I became a rabologist!


I hear you! I didn't get into it right away -- but I have ordered Meddalions on line for places I have already hiked to catch me up.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have not used the location medallions but have used some of the military and animal medallions Treeline sells.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> I have not used the location medallions but have used some of the military and animal medallions Treeline sells.


I've used a few from Treelineusa as well! NRA, USN etc...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rad said:


> CV3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not used the location medallions but have used some of the military and animal medallions Treeline sells.
> ...


I just saw the have a large selection of medallions.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 --- I've ordered quit a few from here http://hikeamerica.com/


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have seen badges on sticks and would like to use them for the places I have been to in UK. I have no idea how to get them. Can any of our UK mates tell me? Are they available for towns or just walking locations????


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

firie000 said:


> I have seen badges on sticks and would like to use them for the places I have been to in UK. I have no idea how to get them. Can any of our UK mates tell me? Are they available for towns or just walking locations????


eBay has quite a few -- http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=walking+stick+badges


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

firie000 said:


> I have seen badges on sticks and would like to use them for the places I have been to in UK. I have no idea how to get them. Can any of our UK mates tell me? Are they available for towns or just walking locations????


http://www.awsb.freeservers.com/AWSP_PRODUCTS.htm


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I recently purchased a couple of medallions on Ebay from this discussion. One was from Hay-on-Wye (we walked the Hay Bluffs) and the other from Shrewsbury where we walked the battlefield. I'm keeping my eye out for more. Thanks for the thread, Rad.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I have only had a few requests over many years but have seen some for sale...as mentioned in National Park gift shops and stores around them. Mainly speaking of out west.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thes stick adornment badges/shields are commonly sold in gift shops in towns and villages in the main tourist

areas, throught the UK especially in the Yorkshire Dale and the Lake District, good selections on ebay.co.uk.

One or two mw]embers of our stick club embelish sticks with old coins,medallions, charms as used on bracelets etc

by carving a hole in the shank or handle and cold casting them in with clear resin.

Cow Horn handles are used a lot with all the previously mentioned or photographs of loved ones or pets. Items inset this way

can be done with coloured glitter firt,s allowed to set then a coin or simillar set above the coloured base to give a striking effect

when finished, finishing with a domed top acts like a magnifyer for more clarity.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Gloops said:


> Thes stick adornment badges/shields are commonly sold in gift shops in towns and villages in the main tourist
> areas, throught the UK especially in the Yorkshire Dale and the Lake District, good selections on ebay.co.uk.
> One or two mw]embers of our stick club embelish sticks with old coins,medallions, charms as used on bracelets etc
> by carving a hole in the shank or handle and cold casting them in with clear resin.
> ...


Mostly what I'm doing is working on my own personal hiking stick with places I've hiked -- kind of like badges of accomplishment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

firie000 said:


> I recently purchased a couple of medallions on Ebay from this discussion. One was from Hay-on-Wye (we walked the Hay Bluffs) and the other from Shrewsbury where we walked the battlefield. I'm keeping my eye out for more. Thanks for the thread, Rad.


Your welcome -- I'm finding it fun to do, and one day when I'm not able to hike any more, I'll have the stick to remind me where I've been!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

An alternative to walking stick badges might be pin badges. Remove the pin and lugs. This site has a heap of good stuff. I went walking on Lunga in the Treshnish Isles and found a badge here. For town badges simply search "town".

http://www.1000flags.co.uk


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

firie000 said:


> An alternative to walking stick badges might be pin badges. Remove the pin and lugs. This site has a heap of good stuff. I went walking on Lunga in the Treshnish Isles and found a badge here. For town badges simply search "town".
> 
> http://www.1000flags.co.uk


I've used pins before as well -- usually I inset those because they won't lay flat.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Depending on the type of pin, they can be attached with a dab of epoxy or even super glue.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a few from Texas State Parks.


----------

